# Do I need Navionics maps for Bribie Island (or anywhere)?



## Swerve (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All,

OK..I know I don't need it! But is it worth getting?

God knows I have blown enough hard earned in the last 6 months for little result.

At night I have been trying to target the ledge that runs the length of the passage..but I seem to be fish either in 1m of water or 4! most likely I need to improve my anchoring/drifting strategy

Any tips appreciated

cheers swerve


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not a fishing expert, but I have paddled/fished around the Bribie area a few times. What fish are you targeting? Or is it you just wish to catch *a fish*

Pumistone Passage should yield results if you experiment with different methods.

Ocean side, expect Spotty mackeral in the next month, and tailor in the early hours and late. During winter into spring, longtails can be caught on the ocean side.

trev


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Navionics won't really help you with that, have you got a sounder? I use navionics a lot in the boat but it is less useful in the yak where I'm not covering anywhere near the same distances.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 24, 2010)

Trev - I have been targeting flathead with some success in the day. Family matters mean that most of my fishing effort is restricted to night hours, so I end up drifting around the passage or anchored near the ledge.

Yes the Ocean side excites me!! still building up my confidence on the yak

"Ocean side, expect Spotty mackeral in the next month, and tailor in the early hours and late. During winter into spring, longtails can be caught on the ocean side."

Scater - yep, I have a sounder. In the day I can pick easily pick up the dropoffs by sight. But at night, when drifting I find it diffcult to position myself (unless anchored).

Thanks Blokes

No doubt I just need more time out on the water to improve my technique!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Swerve said:


> No doubt I just need more time out on the water to improve my technique!


Yep

I have nav maps on my GPS, there OK to get a bit of a guide if your fishing a new area, but really not necessary. You could buy a marine chart of the passage and have look before you go out. Google maps is good for looking for new spots. 
I tend not to use GPS's or fishfinders when fishing estuaries, its better to learn how to read the water.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to fix the position of the ledge along the whitepatch - pacific harbour section by taking directional
marks to buildings on the southern side of passage such as spinnaker through the channel markers as both display
lights after dark


----------



## Swerve (Oct 24, 2010)

yakfly said:


> I used to fix the position of the ledge along the whitepatch - pacific harbour section by taking directional
> marks to buildings on the southern side of passage such as spinnaker through the channel markers as both display
> lights after dark


Thanks Yakfly goodtip! last month I could not even find the wreck at night and I launched from the pacific harbour mouth


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

mate its about 100m west of the last green beacon which is opposite the bird sanctuary carpark on the island
think there is a streetlight in the carpark so if you line the two up and go west you should bump into it


----------

